# la stamapante mi taglia le ultime righe

## abaddon83

cia a tutti,

ho una stampante  HP DeskJet 350, è una di quelle stampanti portatili che fanno +/- il loro sporco lavoro.

I driver son giusti per non dire perfetti tanto che riesco a dirgli pure se usare la cartuccia nera o a colori (essendo una stamapante portatile va con una o con l'alltra non entrambe contemporaneamente) cosa mai riuscitami fino ad ora.

C'è solo un problema, mi taglia le ultime righe della pagina, ho provato a stampare in vari modi, passando da un file ps, convegtendo il documento in pdf e stamparlo ma continua a segarmi le ultime righe, è un po scocciate come cosa... questo scherzo lo fa soprattutto con le pagine prese da internet con i vari browser (uso Firefox).

Sapete darmi qualche info per sistemare sto difetto?

thx ciao

----------

## xlyz

2 idee: controlla i margini e soprattutto di aver impostato A4 come size e non letter

----------

## abaddon83

sistemato era leter cazzarola l'avevo messo a4 da una parte non accorgendomi che c'era un altro parametro uguale in un altro posto -_-' I'am a stupid

thx mille ciao

----------

## abaddon83

putroppo credevo d'aver risolto.. il problema persiste ancora  :Sad: 

ho messo al limite sia margini che sistemato la pagina in a4. ho pure riavviato cups nel caso servisse per fargli prendere le modifiche, nulla da fare

----------

## xlyz

hai controllato anche sotto firefox? file -> print -> properties

----------

## abaddon83

si

----------

## n3mo

Ho avuto un problema simile cun cups stampando da terminali pc3270, dovresti controllare le dimensioni dell'area stampabile nel file ppd in /etc/cups/ppd

----------

## Thrain

forse è un problema di scalatura font...

prova con:

```

/etc/init.d/xfs start

/etc/init.d/xfs stop

```

dovrebbe scalarti i font in maniera migliore (io avevo un problema simile è ho risolto così)...

PS: probabilmente i font appariranno più piccoli.

----------

## abaddon83

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> forse è un problema di scalatura font...
> 
> prova con:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

scusa ma che senso ha fermare e riavviare uno stesso servizio? comunque dopo provo thx

----------

## Thrain

Perchè all'avvio quel servizio di rifà la scalatura dei font...  e una volta fatta, che senso ha tenerlo avviato  :Wink:  ?

----------

## abaddon83

capito thx

comunque non funziona nulla comunque...

----------

